# فتح قسم جديد (شخصيات الكتاب المقدس )



## Messias (8 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله القوى​ 


*اريد أقتراح فتح قسم فرعى جديد لشخصيات الكتاب المقدس من عهد جديد و قديم حيث لا يوجد قسم له فى ركن الكتاب المقدس و لا فى سير القديسين *

*سيكون من الجيد فتح القسم نظرا لوجود عدد كبير من الشخصيات الكتابيه الموجوده فى الكتاب المقدس *


*ما رايكم فى هذا الأقتراح ؟*


----------



## My Rock (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتح قسم جديد (شخصيات الكتاب المقدس )*

أخي الحبيب
ليك وحشة, اتمنى ظروفك تسمحلك من جديد التواصل معنا
بالنسبة لفكرتك يفضل جدولتها تحت قسم الكتاب المقدس حاليا, و مستقبلا اذا صار عندنا عدد مقبول من المواضيع التي تخص الشخصيات الكتابية, في حينها سيكون من الممكن فتح قسم
فلا نستطيع فتح قسم جون مادة مسبقة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Messias (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: فتح قسم جديد (شخصيات الكتاب المقدس )*

أخى الصخرة 

أنشاء الله هاتواصل معاكم من تانى صلى لى كتير 
بالنسبه للماده انا كتبت موضعين فى قسم سير القديسين وأنشاء الله هادعم الموقع بعدد كبير من المقلات عن الشخصيات فى الكتاب المقدس فى ركن الكتاب المقدس و أتمنى من كل الأعضاء انهم يساعدوا فى أنشاء هذا القسم


----------

